# Is a Dawes Galaxy worth £1200 ? Hoping to start a bit of touring,



## Wally (20 Sep 2009)

and don't want to buy another bike for years and years. Is there better value bikes around?


----------



## Garz (20 Sep 2009)

Its a fantastic touring bit of kit, would be a great purchase. I should imagine you can haggle down the '09 model if the new one is out now/soon!


----------



## Ivan Ardon (20 Sep 2009)

It's not all that different than the £699 CB Dalesman on this page.

http://www.bikesheduk.com/home/21

A friend has bought one and it's a nice bike.


----------



## Banjo (20 Sep 2009)

Ivan Ardon said:


> It's not all that different than the £699 CB Dalesman on this page.
> 
> http://www.bikesheduk.com/home/21
> 
> A friend has bought one and it's a nice bike.




If you scroll to the bottom of the page in the link they hava a Dawes Galaxy for £799


----------



## garrilla (20 Sep 2009)

At £1200 is this not at least the 'Super' Galaxy 'Plus' or maybe even the 'Ultra' ?


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> Its a fantastic touring bit of kit, would be a great purchase. I should imagine you can haggle down the '09 model if the new one is out now/soon!



The 09 models only came out in April so it will be a while before there are any new models out.


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Sep 2009)

garrilla said:


> At £1200 is this not at least the 'Super' Galaxy 'Plus' or maybe even the 'Ultra' ?




Not for the 2009 models: list price the super is 1500!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Sep 2009)

Get a second hand one, I did it was one of the best moves I ever made.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Sep 2009)

I think thats a bit steep ...my galaxy is an excellent bike, but it cost me £650 brand new from a dealer in 2007..I had to add spds, a brooks b 17, front low riders, padded bar tape, new stem, and a new seat post clamp, then there has been a new cassette fitted and a bottom bracket..ok it's done 30k + in that time but still my opinion is that for th emoney the newer bikes these days dont look good value...I'd get a second hand one if i could.


----------



## Over The Hill (21 Sep 2009)

On ebay 2009 models (non super) seem to be around £760 while older Super Galaxys seem to be up to £500 but that is for one that is a few years old.

I would love one if I could afford it. I am riding a £130 Felt but it got me to Paris I guess.


----------



## HJ (22 Sep 2009)

Dawes prices do seam to have taken a bit of a price hike just recently, that said the Galaxy is a classic touring bike and will last you many long years of riding...


----------



## upsidedown (22 Sep 2009)

I've done about 2000 miles on my Surly LHT from new and there has been nothing wrong, no niggles, rattles, nothing.

XT Shadow rear mech and hubs, bomber rims (Alex Adventurers), 36 spokes..

Built for a grand, another £50 for a B17, i don't see what could be better for the money.


----------



## Woz! (23 Sep 2009)

Have a look at the Ridgeback touring range (their World range). 
I think they're better value for money than the Dawes, and they still have good quality steel frames. I've got the Voyage and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Sep 2009)

Check out the Thorns at SJS, well worth considering.


----------



## upsidedown (23 Sep 2009)

upsidedown said:


> I've done about 2000 miles on my Surly LHT from new and there has been nothing wrong, no niggles, rattles, nothing.
> 
> XT Shadow rear mech and hubs, bomber rims (Alex Adventurers), 36 spokes..
> 
> Built for a grand, another £50 for a B17, i don't see what could be better for the money.




Wish i'd seen this though:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/riverside-7-49820125/


That looks amazing value to me, you wouldn't need to spend much on that to be ready to go.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Sep 2009)

upsidedown said:


> Wish i'd seen this though:
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/riverside-7-49820125/
> 
> ...



Don't need suspension forks on a tourer, can't see the point in the hydraulic brakes either.


----------



## Wally (23 Sep 2009)

Dawes website shows the smallest frame is a 54cm. Don't they make the smaller ones anymore?


----------



## Arch (23 Sep 2009)

Wally said:


> and don't want to buy another bike for years and years. Is there better value bikes around?



Do you have a bike right now? Can it carry panniers, or can you fit a rack so that it can?

If so, I'd suggest trying a bit of light touring on that first. You can tour on just about anything if you can carry your stuff, and you'll find out if you like it before laying out on a bike specially.

Of course, if you want one bike to do it all, a good tourer can be that bike.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Sep 2009)

Wally said:


> Dawes website shows the smallest frame is a 54cm. Don't they make the smaller ones anymore?



Oh so they do thats weird.


----------



## petenats (24 Sep 2009)

Actually looking for a tourer for my other half, for commuting/touring. She has access to the cycle to work scheme but is limited to Evans to redeem the voucher. 

They are doing the Galaxy for £1149, (which is the upper end of the budget) but again being 5'3" the 54cm might be a tad large for her...any suggestions


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Sep 2009)

petenats said:


> Actually looking for a tourer for my other half, for commuting/touring. She has access to the cycle to work scheme but is limited to Evans to redeem the voucher.
> 
> They are doing the Galaxy for £1149, (which is the upper end of the budget) but again being 5'3" the 54cm might be a tad large for her...any suggestions



I'm 5'9" and have the 54cm. I'd say it would be too big for your other half.


----------



## petenats (24 Sep 2009)

Thanks Helen, 

It's such a shame the choice is so limited for decent touring bikes in Evans and she is limited to using them!

I'd much rather spend £1000 taking her up to Hewitt's and getting something properly fitted for that kind of money.

It seems frame size wise she is limited to Dawes Horizon, Ridgeback Horizon all sub £750. Has anyone got any experience of these bikes? The next step up is £1499 to the Cannondale offerings...


----------



## Wally (24 Sep 2009)

What's so good about the 'Galaxy' anyway?


----------



## garrilla (24 Sep 2009)

Wally said:


> What's so good about the 'Galaxy' anyway?



Its a well constructed peice of kit. It changes every year, but they upgrade the compenents inline with previous compenents. Go to a CTC ride or similar and you'll see an array of galaxy models from over the years, many of them will be well travelled.

Its not to say other bike models aren't as good. But you do know what you are getting with a galaxy.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Sep 2009)

A Dawes Galaxy is the classic British touring bicycle. Not the lightest, not the flashiest, not the most fashionable name, but it is a true classic. There have been mutterings that since they stopped making the frames in the Uk that a Dawes is not what it used to be, but as I don't have one I can't vouch for how accurate that is. Mind you, if someone said to me "Here, you can have this new Dawes Galaxy" I would not say no 

According to the Dawes web site, for the 09 models, the prices of the various models are here:-

http://www.dawescycles.com/c-10-touring-bikes.aspx

I would have thought that if you shop around there should be discounts available. According to the website, 54 is the smallest size. I'm 5'6" and that would be too big for me. My tourer is a Bianchi and it's more like a 51/52 my roadbike is a 51, also a Bianchi. Mind you, sizings/geometries to vary from make to make so it may be worth actually trying for size in a shop. You never know.


----------



## petenats (24 Sep 2009)

It seems terrible that the choice of bike seems to be more driven by available frame size than any other decision...

I suppose the other option is to go for the smaller framed bikes eg Dawes Horizon or Ridgeback voyager and use the extra cash to up the spec!


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

I find this surprising do they assume that all potential touring cyclists are over 5ft 6"?

Though I did think that you'd want a larger frame 'size' in old money than in new sloping tube style.


----------



## petenats (24 Sep 2009)

I've just e-mailed Dawes directly to see if they do expect exactly that MacB... I'll tell you what they reply if I get a response!


----------



## Wally (25 Sep 2009)

The sizing guide is a bit confusing on the Dawes website. I'm 5ft 8, and the 54 is too big for me.


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Sep 2009)

Interesting that they've brought out the £500 Vantage since I last looked and it seems to have a wider range of frame sizes.


----------



## PpPete (25 Sep 2009)

Thy used to do a Lady Galaxy...(in the old 531 days) Early ones were a conventional step-though frame, but I think they went to a "Mixte" frame style later on. If anyone wants to part with a 19" one - let me know, friend of ours has one and is so fond of it she wants to buy another as a spare.

Unfortunately this one is too big for her.


I've not seen any Lady Galaxy models recently, so I guess they stopped making them.

Fortunately both my wife and daughter can handle a conventional men's frame in 21" size so long as stem is short enough.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2009)

When my frame was at Bike Rescue being powder coated, apparently they had several people say "oh, a small Galaxy, is it for sale?" I'm afraid I don't even know what frame size it is, I just know I can ride it. How do I measure it?

(It's probably a touch big for me, I have little to no clearance over the top tube, but I'm not parting with it)


----------



## Davidc (25 Sep 2009)

I saw an advert today saying that Dawes own website sales were 20% off 2009 list at present so the Galaxy would be a lot off.

Earlier in the year I bought a Horizon 2008, hardly used, for a lot less than the 09 price (even with 20% off). I'm unlikely to do much real touring on it - more probably lengthy day rides -but so far I'm very pleased with it. It might be worth a look.

I also looked at the Ridgebacks before I bought the Dawes Horizon, and nearly bought the Voyager which seems well spec'd. Probably would have got it if I'd been able to find one I could test ride.


----------



## Wally (25 Sep 2009)

Where did you see that ad, David?


----------



## Davidc (25 Sep 2009)

Wally said:


> Where did you see that ad, David?



in Cycle (CTC rag)


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2009)

My Galaxy 2004 cost £560 from Spa Cycles.The new prices are quite something.


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> in Cycle (CTC rag)



Spa Cycles were also advertising reductions on their Dawes bikes in there.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

The reason for the big price increase is the weakness of the pound, and components are mainly Japanese.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (26 Sep 2009)

Dave Davenport said:


> Check out the Thorns at SJS, well worth considering.



Especially if you have a steerer tube spacer fetish.


----------



## Spinners (26 Sep 2009)

Wally said:


> The sizing guide is a bit confusing on the Dawes website. I'm 5ft 8, and the 54 is too big for me.



I'm also 5'8" and tried the 54cm Super Galaxy at Spa Cycles back in May. I went up and down the street a couple of times and the fit was perfect with my hands feeling so comfortable on the STI hoods (I'm normally a Campag man) so it might be worth giving one a test ride. I think the shortish stem (when compared to my 120mm stem on my road bike) brings the cockpit closer.

I do think they should do a smaller size though!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Sep 2009)

I am 5'7" and I have a 52cm Ultra Galaxy I have fitted a short stem and it fits me fine. I think that if Dawes have stopped making the smaller frames they have lost their marbles.

I for one will be looking at a Hewitt next time, cheaper and built to fit you with any options you want.


----------



## Richard Smith (26 Sep 2009)

For some reason my local bike shop here in Norfolk is selling a new 2009 galaxy for £800 assembled and £760 from a box. Ive inspected it thoroughly and have sought other opinions - all seems genuine. The shop is aware of this reasonable price. Seems bit of a bargain, but still trying to justify to myself in spending £800 instead of a more sensible £500.


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Sep 2009)

Richard Smith said:


> For some reason my local bike shop here in Norfolk is selling a new 2009 galaxy for £800 assembled and £760 from a box. Ive inspected it thoroughly and have sought other opinions - all seems genuine. The shop is aware of this reasonable price. Seems bit of a bargain, but still trying to justify to myself in spending £800 instead of a more sensible £500.



I'm surprised Dawes will let them sell it boxed. I thought one of the points of only selling them through touring specialists was that they would be set up properly.


----------



## Wally (27 Sep 2009)

I thought Dawes must have told their dealers to only sell at RRP, as everywhere I look sell at the same price.


----------



## Garz (27 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I'm surprised Dawes will let them sell it boxed. I thought one of the points of only selling them through touring specialists was that they would be set up properly.



Maybe but if its surplus stock and the shop wants to clear em..


----------



## chris667 (28 Sep 2009)

I'll say something contentious now.

The Galaxy is a fine bike, but it's not a good deal anymore. It's the same price as much, much more exotic custom machines.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Sep 2009)

chris667 said:


> I'll say something contentious now.
> 
> The Galaxy is a fine bike, but it's not a good deal anymore. It's the same price as much, much more exotic custom machines.



I wouldn't say that's particularly contentious. I wouldn't pay RRP for one.

Has anyone thought about getting a Condor Heritage (reminded about it by CTC magazine)? They start at £949.99 and look to have a wide range of sizes. Comes in under the Cycle to Work threshold as well which would knock a chunk off the price. I met a guy who had cycled most of the way round the world on one.


----------



## petenats (28 Sep 2009)

Just got off the phone with Dawes...well it seems that they have realised that the shorter rider may indeed want a well specced bike so for 2010 they will be producing smaller frame sizes. Expect to see them around March next year. For now the range of small frames is limited to the Vantage and Horizon for touring.

Here's hoping that the cycle to work scheme isn't limiting our choice to Evans range and some of these fantastic deals elsewhere will be available!


----------



## MacB (28 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> The reason for the big price increase is the weakness of the pound, and components are mainly Japanese.



hmmm, while I don't doubt that this has had an impact I treat these blanket explanations with a fair degree of cynicism. I struggle to remember any instance where FX rates have resulted in across the board price drops.


----------

